# Chozart's Surprize 10,000 post party! (don't tell him)



## Mootsfox

Chozart is, as I'm typing this, about 50 posts from the huge 5 digit mark. When he posts his 10,000th post, he'll be the fourth person to hit that mark. He is also ranked 4th for rep, within a month or two he'll be #1 I bet







This thread to give him thanks and such. 
Thanks for so much PSU help Chozart!


----------



## Witchfire

Congrats to Chozart on the upcoming milestone. He gives out solid, reliable advice, and takes a lot of time to help people with builds. I'm thinking the admins should think up some kind of classy decoration for him, to show appreciation for a valued member here.


----------



## Mootsfox

Maybe gold flames or something...


----------



## Witchfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Maybe gold flames or something...


I'd give that a big


----------



## Syrillian

Suprise!

...actually I'm not. Dood, the man has more Rep than I have Posts!

Thanks for all the help Mr. Chozart.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

What's the deal with all the Chozatr worship around here?

EDIT - I mean I'm not trying to be a prick, I'm sure he's a solid, reputable guy. But it's just weird the way you guys kiss his feet. Am I the only one who sees this?


----------



## l V l

Yes Chozart is a god


----------



## Sideburns

Chozart FTW!!!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Excellent idea. Chozart has never not helped someone that he could help. And since he knows about everything, he helped me a LOT, even on questions with which I never went any further (C2D ideas, RAM upgrades, new PSU, etc)

Plus, he has a sweet rig


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*

What's the deal with all the Chozatr worship around here?

EDIT - I mean I'm not trying to be a prick, I'm sure he's a solid, reputable guy. But it's just weird the way you guys kiss his feet. Am I the only one who sees this?


***HAXVOTEKICK!!MIKE!

That lunatic (chozart) signed on at roughly the same time I did and hammers away at the keyboard 25/7 to get as many posts as he does. I have good evidence that he's chained *under* Enterprise's chair in the OCN basement, so let's have a little sympathy for the guy!

Many thanks for your incredible contribution!!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*


What's the deal with all the Chozatr worship around here?


He is a dedicated member of the community who spends lots of his time helping newbies with their builds.


----------



## cgrado

i'll join in.


----------



## l V l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


That lunatic signed on at roughly the same time I did and hammers away at the keyboard 25/7 to get as many posts as he does. I have good evidence that he's chained *under* Enterprise's chair in the OCN basement, so let's have a little sympathy for the guy!

Many thanks for your incredible contribution!!




















I can picture that!


----------



## legoman786

Congrats Dood!!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*


What's the deal with all the Chozatr worship around here?

EDIT - I mean I'm not trying to be a prick, I'm sure he's a solid, reputable guy. But it's just weird the way you guys kiss his feet. Am I the only one who sees this?


"gratitude"


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*


What's the deal with all the Chozatr worship around here?

EDIT - I mean I'm not trying to be a prick, I'm sure he's a solid, reputable guy. But it's just weird the way you guys *kiss his feet*. Am I the only one who sees this?


Hmm... I was wondering what I needed to be deemed worthy... I'll try that next... ROFL


----------



## kevin_tsoi2000

w00t for Chozart!! Always informative and helpful, one of the irreplaceables here at oc.net


----------



## Mootsfox

Ksimp88, I'll throw a party for you too when you hit 10k if you like


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevin_tsoi2000*


w00t for Chozart!! Always informative and helpful, one of the irreplaceables here at Overclock.net


except he's literally irreplaceable... he gorilla glued his gums to the servers network lines...


----------



## l V l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


except he's literally irreplaceable... he gorilla glued his gums to the servers network lines...



















lol.

From every post I have seen from him, it always detailed and he never leaves a thread until the problem is fixed.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

We worship him because he is only the 4th person to reach 10,000 posts (well, will be) because he has more rep than about anyone, and has personally helped almost everyone who frequents this site in some form or another, and is just a good all around guy.


----------



## cgrado

he's fourth in REP and posts.


----------



## Chozart

What can I say..... thanks perhaps?









now... stop kissing my feet!! Better for your health









just having a bit too much fun on here..that's all... and could not have done it without all of you.

49 posts to go


----------



## cgrado

NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he found it ! curse his checking the new posts every 30 seconds.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


What can I say..... thanks perhaps?









now... stop kissing my feet!! Better for your health









just having a bit too much fun on here..that's all... and could not have done it without all of you.

49 posts to go


Congrats Chozart. *puts a party hat on you*


----------



## l V l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgrado*


NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he found it ! curse his checking the new posts every 30 seconds.












Aww oh well, we shouldnt have made it so early


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

pic by blade_3k

it's funny because it just popped up in the random rig showcase pictures a couple seconds ago. OCN has grown self [email protected][email protected]!!111111


----------



## Wankerfx

You probably have the best join date/rep ratio on these forums. Congratulations!


----------



## FearSC549

That is a funny picture.


----------



## Chozart




----------



## selectodude

50 posts per day. Wow.


----------



## Kopi

Chozart...I love you big guy















Chozart -->







<--OC.net


----------



## Chozart

nay...

41.09 posts per day

(probably 50 for the last couple of months though)


----------



## swayne

its amazing how he has only been here about the same amount of time as me


----------



## KSIMP88

Ha, Well I've been here since JAN 05, and compare us! I need to hang out here more.... (I'm sorry, oblivion! Don't hate me!)


----------



## BrinNutz

Chozart, remember when I beat you...once? LOL..

Never again though, you can rub it in now, b/c I'll never forget..=)

You da man


----------



## Chozart

you beat me fair and square.. no argument with that


----------



## BrinNutz

now you whoop the heck outta me...LOL


----------



## DontPassTheFence

ill give it up to him, Ive only been here a month or so, and hes already helped me like 3 times... and that was just this past week. Gold flames or a free shirt are in order here!! Hooray!


----------



## pbasil1

Who's Chozart?








Lawl









Anyways congrats man! And about those gold flames mentioned much earlier... it hnk you and a few others deserve them!


----------



## beret9987

Congrats Chozart! Being a pretty new member of this OCing community here, its nice to get help from someone that is willing to go into further detail. May you help n00bs for a nice long time.


----------



## Fatal05

Chozart is noob proof; he doesn't simply say "refer to blah blah blah.", he actually lays things out.

A very helpful member indeed.


----------



## Chozart

Ok ok ok ok

Here we go folks! This is officially post

*# 10,000*


----------



## pow3rtr1p

YAY

I was gonna make a new thread, but saw you posted here.

Congratu-frickin-lations


----------



## zorpnic

Holy fricking monkies, you've got more posts and rep than the system knows what to do with! You've been immortalized as the guy that hit the highest echelon in the least amount of time, with both wit and self-application every time you post. Congrats, Chozart, congrats.


----------



## Chozart

Thank you again guys


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Hey I see your location changed to "not sure..." Do you not know where you're moving? Or you just don't want to tell me because I might stalk you?


----------



## Blue_Fire

lol i think im going to go light a candle in honor.


----------



## BrinNutz

w00t...Here ya go Chozart, here's pic for ya


----------



## Chozart

Thank you Brin









Pow3rtr1p: I'll be moving to the Seattle area soon....


----------



## pow3rtr1p

That's going as my background, BrinNutz...

No, I'm not a stalker... not at all...

Dangit Chozart, you always lived so close and I couldn't come see you, and now you're moving all the way across the country :'(

Say hi to Snerp for me


----------



## The Duke

10,000
you da man


----------



## dskina

Congrats, Chozart!


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Thank you Brin









No prob man..anytime...it's one of those major things...like, when I hit 1,000, only 10 times better..


----------



## Sin100

whow, chozart is insane! always coming up with ideas


----------



## Kopi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
nay...

41.09 posts per day

(probably 50 for the last couple of months though)

41 posts per day ****...i'm shootin at 7, maybe 8 rofl


----------



## woop

Congrats Chozart, you are so appreciated, you've helped so many out - are you fingers shorter from typing so much....


----------



## Chozart

Let's just say they FBI will never find me since my fingerprints have worn off









thanks again guys !


----------



## BenHagerty

Go Chozart!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Thank you Brin









Pow3rtr1p: I'll be moving to the Seattle area soon....

I spend my summers near Seattle, it's a great place to live.


----------



## Blue_Fire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Let's just say they FBI will never find me since my fingerprints have worn off


----------



## newphase

congratulations... no! Jubilations... heck, both!


----------



## numlock2.0

Congratulations Chozart!







He's always on the lookout for us n00bs!


----------



## cgrado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire* 









could you burn your fingers with third degree burns so they can't every get fingerprints...


----------



## Blue_Fire

when you have 10,000 post they have pretty much fallen off.


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

Congrats Chozart.

You're one of the forum's most valued members.









Here's to the 15K mark







.

Highly-Annoyed


----------



## UberN00B

Chozart = Computer M o n s t e r ! ! !


----------



## captainchair

Yay Chozart, thanks for helping n00bs like me out ;P


----------



## Chozart

Thanks again guys







Couldn't have done it without you


----------



## dkdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kopi* 
41 posts per day ****...i'm shootin at 7, maybe 8 rofl









You cant compare anybody with chozart even though we have same brain speeds his brain does 2000 operations per neuron which is 2000 times more then a normal human also Chozart uses special cache technology which is 2X faster then his normal brain frequency and not to forget that the cache size is so big there is no need for hd or ram









Well done Chozart you are a model for us


----------



## gonX

Chozart is abbrevations put together.

C = Computer genious
h = Holy crap (As in "holy crap, you know alot")
o = Oh my god (Same as above)
z = What you don't do (Sleep)
a = Atomic (You type as many posts per second as a electron rotates around the atoms core)
r = Raw knowledge
t = TOTALLY AWESOME DUDE!

Thanks again Chozart!


----------



## Chozart

ROFL!!


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*











ROFL!!


OH NOES! DID I IT IS MAKE TEH MASTER LAUGH?


----------

